# Indochinese spitting cobra



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

I have made some pictures of my male Naja siamensis. I hope you all like them!

1.0 Naja siamensis:


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 12, 2009)

Stunning snake.
Does it spit much or bluff?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

This animal has never spit at my place. When I bought him from the former owner the windows of his enclosure was filled with venom. Since then my friend has never spit anymore 

He never spits, but I always wear safety glasses!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 12, 2009)

very interesting...as you may know we are forbidden to keep any foreign species in Australia...however, I doubt if there are any native herps in Holland?...what sort of process do you have to go through over there to own a specimen like this? 

In Australia for a venomous (native) species the requirements are quite strict (which is not a bad thing)...e.g...in NSW you have to have held a class 1 licence for 2 years and then have quite a few references from known keepers of elapids etc if you want to move onto Venomous snakes.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, he's beautiful and very impressive!!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

Here in Holland it's totally the opposite...

We don't have any requirements, everybody can buy one... Which is NOT a good thing...

We can keep every species except our native ones :lol: When you have a CITES animal you do need the good papers that the animal is legally imported or captive bred


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 12, 2009)

Great snake mate, very impressive. That last photo is great with it's hood flared. 
How old is it, & what is it's length?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 12, 2009)

absolutely 'HOT CHILLI' ...sometimes as much as I love our strict Aussie rules ...I do get 'JEALOUS' of what you lot are allowed to keep ...


----------



## Hemiaspis (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Stefan,
Very nice specimen. I used to keep this species many years ago and also found that N. siamensis is less inclined to spit than some of the African species. One of the prettiest Cobras IMO. Some of the specimens we had were nearly completely white, witha black hood and a thin black vertebral stripe.

All the Best


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 12, 2009)

That last photo is great! Couldn't have asked for a better pose! Nice pics of a great looking snake mate, skoal!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice words!

@ Tonksy: This animal is almost three years old and is reaches a bit more than 120 cm in length.

@ RBB: Yes, I know we can keep a lot of nice species over here. I am very happy with that! Too bad there are not so many Aussie Elapids in Europe... I do like your laws of no exporting nativs from your country, but it would be nice if sometimes some captive bred animals could be legally exported. I am totally in love with all your species. Especially: Pseudechis porphyriacus / guttatus / colletti and the Notechis scutatus / ater niger.

I really hope to get some guttatus and ater niger once... But I think that will never happen... The other species you can get in Europe, but it is hard. I get my first colletti in March 8) And have scutatus and porphyriacus in order!

@ Hemiaspis: I know those allmost white specimens! They are gorgeous! I hope to get a nearly white female once... Some Germans are keeping those, but you almost never hear about them breeding unfortunately  But I will get one!


----------



## webcol (Nov 12, 2009)

Stefan if im ever in the netherlands im checking out your collection!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

You are welcome, when I am in Australia, you can take me on a nice herp trip?


----------



## webcol (Nov 12, 2009)

Stefan said:


> You are welcome, when I am in Australia, you can take me on a nice herp trip?



for sure, show the aussie country side


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2009)

Again @ Hemiaspis: How can you keep Naja siamensis as you live Australia?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2009)

webcol said:


> for sure, show the aussie country side


 That would be great!


----------

